# [PCGHX] Clan-Regeln



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2011)

*[PCGHX] Clan-Regeln*​ 
Ohne diverse Regeln kann ein Clan nicht funktionieren. Weder im Fun noch im Profisegment. Die nun aufgelisteten Clan-Regeln gelten ohne Außnahme für jede Person im Clan. Ein Änderung der Regeln erfolgt über einen Mehrheitsentscheid. Falls es Änderungen geben sollte, werdet ihr natürlich informiert werden. Bei nichteinhaltung der Regeln behällt sich das Verwaltungsteam administrative Maßnahmen vor. In besonders schweren Fällen kann man auch vom Clan ausgeschlossen werden. Regelverletzungen sind sofort der Clanleitung bzw. den Admins zu melden!

​ 

*§ 1 Allgemein*​

Der Spielspaß steht an erster Stelle. Wie gut oder schlecht jemand ist, hat keine Priorität. Uns ist wichtig das bei jedem Member Eigenschaften wie Teamgeist, Verlässlichkeit & Sozialer Umgang mit jedem anderen vorhanden ist.​
Teamgeist steht bei Wars / Matches an erster Stelle. Squad Leader hat in den Wars die Entscheidungsgewalt.​
Jegliche Nutzung von Cheats, Hacks oder sonstigem Eingreifens ist jedem Member strickt untersagt und hat den sofortigen Ausschluss zur Folge.​
Mit dem Beitritt in den Clan erklärt sich die Person mit den auf dieser Seite genannten Regeln ausdrücklich einverstanden.​
Alle Member verhalten sich fair, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Sie sind verantwortlich für den Ruf des gesamten Clans - daher können Verstöße zum Clanausschluss führen.​
Von nationalsozialistischem, rassistischem und anderweitig diskriminierendem Gedankengut distanzieren wir und ganz ausdrücklich.​
Wir distanzieren uns vom Schwarzkopierertum. Sämtliche Spiele werden nur original gespielt, keine illegal erworbenen Versionen. Sobald ersichtlich wird das jemand mit Raubkopien spielt wird dieser aus dem Clan ausgeschlossen.​
Jedes Clanmitglied ist verpflichtet, sich über aktuelle Ereignisse und Geschehen die im Clan passieren selber zu informieren.​
An zugesagten Terminen wie Clanspielen sollte teilgenommen werden. Wenn etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, muss wenigstens kurzfristig abgesagt werden.​


*§ 2 Mitgliedschaft*​

Eine Mitgliedschaft in einem anderen Clan oder Spielergemeinschaft ist nicht gestattet!​
Ein Headset und das Programm Teamspeak sind Pflicht.​
Jeder neue Member wird als Trial-Member für 6 Wochen geführt damit wir sehen können wie er sich im Spiel gegenüber anderen Mitspielern verhält! Und ob er sich bemüht auf der Page und im Forum aktiv mitmacht.​
Trailmember können sich der Unterstützung aller festen Mitglieder sicher sein.​
Trials die länger als 7 Tage Abwesend sind ohne das sie in der Abwesendheitsliste stehen werden aus dem Clan entlassen.​


*§ 3 Clantag*​

Die Members / Trials haben sich als solche zu identifizieren und den Clantag vor dem Namen zu tragen. Pflicht in jedem Spiel, für jeden Member. Der Clantag lautet: [PCGHX]​


*§ 4 Abwesenheit / Inaktivität*​

Abwesenheiten ab 1 Woche sind im dafür vorgesehenen Forum anzumelden. Abwesenheitseinträge die 4 Wochen überschreiten müssen vorher mit der Clanleitung besprochen werden.​
Sollte ein Spieler länger als eine Woche keine Zeit oder Möglichkeit haben das Teamspeak und die Homepage zu besuchen, so ist eine Abmeldung in der Abwesendheitsliste notwendig.. Sollte keine Abmeldung erfolgen, so erfolgt eine Anfrage per E-Mail. Nach einer nicht erfolgten Rückmeldung innerhalb von 72 Stunden, erfolgt ein Ausschluss aus dem Clan.​
Es besteht eine selbständige Informationspflicht im Bezug auf E-Mails und PM um die 72h Frist (siehe oben) einhalten zu können.​


*§ 5 Forum*​

Der interne Bereich, die Clan-Page und die News sind regelmäßig zu besuchen. Foren- und Teamspeakaktivität ist erwünscht​

.
*§ 6 Teamspeak*​

Willkürliches Channelbauen ist im TS nicht erlaubt.​
Neue Channels sind mit der Clanleitung festzulegen.​
Eine Registration von regelmäßig erscheinenden Gästen ist der Clanleitung mitzuteilen.​


*§ 7 Besprechungen*​

Das An- oder Abmelden bei Besprechungen ( egal ob Clanbesprechung oder Squadbesprechung ) ist Pflicht. Wer sich zu Besprechungen nicht im dazugehörigen Clanwareintrag einträgt (Forum wird nicht berücksichtigt) bekommt eine Verwarnung. Nach 3 Verwarnungen kommt es zum Ausschluss aus dem Clan.​
Wichtige Entscheidungen werden grundsätzlich von der Mehrheit des Managements getroffen, mit mindestens 51% der Stimmen. Feedback kann sowohl im Forum als auch direkt an ein Mitglied des Managements gerichtet werden.​


*§ 8 Intern*​

Internes, wie Passwörter, Taktiken oder sonstiges sind geheim zu halten. Verstöße können den Ausschluss zur Folge haben.​
Interne Meinungsverschiedenheiten werden grundsätzlich und ausschließlich INTERN geklärt.​


*§ 9 Ausscheiden aus dem Clan*​

Jeder Member kann ohne Angabe eines Grundes den Clan jederzeit verlassen.Eine kurze Nachricht an einen der Mitglieder des Managements genügt.​
Wer über das Forum seine Verabschiedung bekannt gibt, ist kein Clanmember mehr. Ein ständiges hin und her gibt es dann nicht mehr. Bevor man etwas schreibt sollte man sich über die Konsequenzen bewusst sein.​


*§ 10 Verstoß gegen die Clanregeln*​

Verstöße gegen die Clanregeln haben Strafen zur Folge. Die Strafe hängt von der Größe des Vergehens ab. Auch ein Ausschluss aus dem Clan kann möglich sein.​


----------

